# Wich is your "fantasy" knife?



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi guys...

I'm suffering a severe cold and the doctor has forbidden me to abandon my home for a couple of days and that's killing me, too much free time under special conditions, meaning staying like a bird in a cage... I already read my old and ignored e-mails, I annoyed most of my facebook friends, I was reading some books, I asked questions and replied to old posts in all forums on the different hobbies that I have... And last but not least is cheftalk... It's your turn guys...

*If the "knives genie" showed up at your doorstep offering to give you ANY knife... Wich one would you pick?*... Come on, it's not going to cost you a cent, it will be absolutely free, go as fancy and functional as you want, or both, go exotic, budget is not an issue, nor waiting time or how hard to get one is, remember... It's the genie./img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

I'm talking about real cooking knives, the one that you'll want to have for ownership pride and also that you know that is going to perform like a champ if you want to cook with it... No such thing as a knife with a gold blade and diamonds on the handle, those doesn't count.

Let me know guys, is not only about making the silly question... Is also because I want to know what's out there that I haven't even heard of.

Best regards!

P.S. If you add the "why?" you picked that knife, I'll consider it a great bonus, if you don't want to, remember, I have still one more day to surf the net and do research from my bed./img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Honest answer? I continue to fantasize about a 240mm white #1 steel usuba I saw for sale a year or so ago. I was used, and thus vastly reduced in price... and ultimately went for over $500, in a country (Japan) where used knives are kind of icky (sort of like using someone else's toothbrush). If I got it, I'd be totally unable to get any great merit out of it -- my 225mm white #2 Aritsugu (Tsukiji) usuba is totally out of my league as it is, though I love it so -- but still.

So what are you fantasizing about, anyway?

(Knives, I mean. Keep it on topic, and keep it clean....)


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

It's no longer fantasy but reality since some years now. Still, I love this thing! Older Tanaka in CowryX, ironwood handle. They still make it, but in another steel.

240mm of sheer beauty. Very thin blade, takes an incredible edge.


----------



## annyie (Jan 11, 2011)

sweet as...! the tool maketh the (wo)man


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Knife Genie granting me one free wish?

Easy

The one made of solid 24 ct gold and encrusted with precious stones...

Of which I would promply entrust to Christies for auction, declare myself financialy independant, and henceforth only eat at 5 star places, never touching another knife again.

Meh, I work with them all day, every day since I was 15. Nothing to get excited about.

Edward..lying in bed with kleenex, hot tea, and wondering how mch longer I can afford to be sick for......


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

ChrisBelgium said:


> It's no longer fantasy but reality since some years now. Still, I love this thing! Older Tanaka in CowryX, ironwood handle. They still make it, but in another steel.
> 
> 240mm of sheer beauty. Very thin blade, takes an incredible edge.


Man, that's a beauty! I didn't realize they were Cowry X before the current batches of R2. I was sorely tempted to buy one when CKtG was selling the 240 for $499...


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

ChrisLehrer said:


> Honest answer? I continue to fantasize about a 240mm white #1 steel usuba I saw for sale a year or so ago. I was used, and thus vastly reduced in price... and ultimately went for over $500, in a country (Japan) where used knives are kind of icky (sort of like using someone else's toothbrush). If I got it, I'd be totally unable to get any great merit out of it -- my 225mm white #2 Aritsugu (Tsukiji) usuba is totally out of my league as it is, though I love it so -- but still.
> 
> So what are you fantasizing about, anyway?
> 
> (Knives, I mean. Keep it on topic, and keep it clean....)


Hi Chris...

I posted the question BC I was in al almost total ignorance, I have been always working with comercial knives and my state of the art pieces were Wustofs, Henckels, a Global... And before reading in this place my fantasy knife was a Shun /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif but when I was reading here I saw that there were so many other choices with better price/quality ratio and I ended up ordering a MAC, but as in any other hobby, I knew that there must exist some very fancy, awesome quality and state of the art stuff.

That's the intention of my question, so far I got very impressed with the Kramers, but there must be more. So far those have made an impression on me, but the more I read, I doscover that there is some great stuff around.

So far here's what I may consider a fantasy knife for me... But since the price is outrageous, I don't know if I would dare to chop anything with it, maybe a pice like that I'll keep it as a colector item. A 10" Kramer./img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Phaedrus said:


> ChrisBelgium said:
> 
> 
> > It's no longer fantasy but reality since some years now. Still, I love this thing! Older Tanaka in CowryX, ironwood handle. They still make it, but in another steel.
> ...


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif That's quite a fine piece man... And is great to know that you own it!! Very beautifull and impresive!! Congratulations... That one goes to my list too!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

LOL /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif I like the idea /img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

foodpump said:


> Knife Genie granting me one free wish?
> 
> Easy
> 
> ...


I like the idea!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/peace.gif


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Luis J said:


> foodpump said:
> 
> 
> > Knife Genie granting me one free wish?
> ...


Yeah but if your going to do it, do it for real...I'll get this: http://www.mademan.com/2008/09/worlds-most-expensive-knife


----------



## bellybones (Oct 4, 2010)

*Hoo boy. What a perfect question. Both these pieces cost $360 .*

*Just got a Christmas gift from my husband of two more Wildfire kitchen knives, that I always wanted. 5" boning knife. Carbon steel and Myrtle wood with red white spacers.I use mine in the kitchen and in the field dressing elk, boar and deer. Was hoping for it , and my husband came through with two. I think this cost around $115 from wildfirecutlery.com*



*Michael also made me a Mezzaluna ( half moon ) . I am part Swiss and have wanted one of these since forever. Michael's design allows me to easily remove handles and sharpen blade !! They are held on with buttonhead *

*allen ( sp? ) head stainless bolts. He actually sent me an alan wrench. Michael prices are very reasonable, and his work is superb. My Mezzaluna holds a fine edge. Myrtle is the wood. Gotta go shake and bake!! *


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm thinking about adding another couple of knives to the block and maybe rotating a couple out.

At the top of my wish list are a 30cm suji and another petty -- but this time stainless, or at least stain resistant, for the petty.  I haven't made any decisions yet.

For the suji, if I go with a western handle, I'll probably get either the Misono Sweden, or the "Nogent" style Canadian from K-Sab.  But if I go wa, maybe Konosuke White#2 or maybe even another HD.

I'd like to get something high-zoot for the petty too, but they take such a beating and get sharpened so much, maybe not.  I want something that will hold up to citrus and can get used as a bar knife as much as for general cooking purposes.  My HD gyuto has brought me to the dark side -- not to mention the second half of the XXth Century -- and stainless has started to make (God forgive me) sense.

BDL


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

Gunnar said:


> Luis J said:
> 
> 
> > foodpump said:
> ...


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif 2.1 Million USD for a knife?.... I think that not even the genie would get me something like that, with that one you can make "Foodpump" fantasy come true... Auction it on Christies and stop working for the rest of your life... Besides is too bad a$$... Maybe you have to feed it every morning with 3 swiss army pocket knives for breakfast , and quoting the smart arse that wrote the article... "It sounds like the kind of knife you would be honored to be killed with. Not just merely satisfied by, but truly honored to feel its countless emeralds, diamonds, and carats of gold digging into your skin". LOL /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## luis j (Jan 19, 2011)

bellybones said:


> *Hoo boy. What a perfect question. Both these pieces cost $360 .*
> 
> *Just got a Christmas gift from my husband of two more Wildfire kitchen knives, that I always wanted. 5" boning knife. Carbon steel and Myrtle wood with red white spacers.I use mine in the kitchen and in the field dressing elk, boar and deer. Was hoping for it , and my husband came through with two. I think this cost around $115 from wildfirecutlery.com*
> 
> ...


Thanks for the contribution, very cool stuff indeed, I like those boning knives and is very cool to know that you also enjoy hunting and dressing what you harvested /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif More stuff to add to the wish list /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Luis J said:


> Quote:/img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif 2.1 Million USD for a knife?.... I think that not even the genie would get me something like that, with that one you can make "Foodpump" fantasy come true... Auction it on Christies and stop working for the rest of your life... Besides is too bad a$$... Maybe you have to feed it every morning with 3 swiss army pocket knives for breakfast , and quoting the smart arse that wrote the article... "It sounds like the kind of knife you would be honored to be killed with. Not just merely satisfied by, but truly honored to feel its countless emeralds, diamonds, and carats of gold digging into your skin". LOL /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


Just saying, if some genie is going to pop up and ask ME, what I WANT. He is going to work it! and if a knife is involved that tricky S.O.B better be on his game cause I am not playing around.


----------



## dr owl (Jan 19, 2011)

boar_d_laze said:


> I'm thinking about adding another couple of knives to the block and maybe rotating a couple out.
> 
> At the top of my wish list are a 30cm suji and another petty -- but this time stainless, or at least stain resistant, for the petty. I haven't made any decisions yet.
> 
> ...


It's been seven days, and nobody has responded to your post, BDL. It does seem to be worth discussing, because it's such a turn up for the book.

Over the past two or three months, I've read many essays you have written over the last two or three years. Although you've written many complimentary things about the Misono Sweden, I've always got the impression that you regard it as being the equal of your carbon Sabatiers, not their superior ... and I would have predicted that any new carbon-steel knife would come from the Masamoto HC range---unless you were unable to contain your desire for white no. 2 steel---and that any stainless-steel knife would come from Ikkanshi Tadatsuna.

Could you share you reasoning with us?

I've seen that JCK.com does not list a Masamoto HC sujihiki as long as 30cm, which may explain why that fell off your list. But, from what you've written, I would have expected you to give up the idea of a yo-sujihiki, upgrade your steel choice to white no. 2, and consider a Tadatsuna wa-sujihiki.

John


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

It's been several days and nobody has replied to BDL because we're still in shock that he made a comment like that about carbon steel.



Dr Owl said:


> boar_d_laze said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about adding another couple of knives to the block and maybe rotating a couple out.
> ...


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

If I had a chance....





  








Diamond knife.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Nov 1, 2012







Petals


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

It seems I dropped this ball about two years ago. 

I ended up with a Kono HD 30cm suji -- a perfect knife for me -- and a Kono SS petty.  The petty is a nice knife, but it's a petty, does petty things, and petty hard to get excited about.  FWIW, Kono has since upgraded its SS line to "HH," which is the same steel but harder -- and competes with the Gesshin Ginga Inox, Suisun Inox Honyaki, and Tadatsuna Inox. 

My other petty is a "Nogent" Sabatier 6" slicer.  I like it just as much.  But don't draw deep conclusions, it's a petty.

Sabatier carbon chef's knives are as good as Misono Sweden chef knives, but the comparison is not equal straight across the board.  They each have their strength and weaknesses. 

I still haven't gone as far as actually owning a Masamoto HC.  I regard them as nearly perfect knives of their type, i.e., western handle, mass-produced, Japanese made, carbon steel knives, but am not really much interested in the type anymore. 

BDL


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

petalsandcoco said:


> If I had a chance....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chef Petals,

Interesting looking knife. What is it?

Why perfect? Looks alone? Or is there something about the design (other than appearance) that you find particularly appealing?

BDL


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

I am sure if I said the name "Nemusk", you would know it.

Designed by Quintin Nel. Blade smiths ; Hoffman/Piper.

It is pure eye candy Chef BDL and how can I not like a luxury knife with all those diamonds in it ?

They say its one of the most sharpest knives out there.....I am not so sure about that. ( But I'm willing to give it a try /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif)

Petals.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Petals: It looks like a German *Nesmuk*. Web site: http://nesmuk.de/

This one costs EUR80.000.





  








jahres01_jahrhundert.jpg




__
ordo


__
Nov 4, 2012








Funny people.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I had a fantasy knife in mind, but I fell into one and put it into service. It's a 240mm Honyaki gyuto - in this case a Takagi. I got it used and it needed work - a chip on the tip, dull, and some rust. I refurbished the blade, thinned it and gave it a fresh edge and made a new handle from Amboyna and Black Oak burls. I left the live end of the Amboyna as it's just too cool to cut off. This knife is thin, light, nimble and just falls through work.





  








GEDC0605.JPG




__
mike9


__
Nov 4, 2012












  








GEDC0606.JPG




__
mike9


__
Nov 4, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Slick knife Mike. I like the burl. (actually anything made from a burl is very nice) or something made from purple heart * , cocobolo or lignum vitae.

@ Ordo: The price tag is off the wall, not just that knife but for alot of knives. I would like to drive the Hennessey Venom GT Spyder or the Lamborghini Reventon but its doesn't mean I am going to own them.

Do you remember Al Pacino in the movie "scent of a woman" ? Love the part where Lieutenant Frank Slader wanted to drive the Testarossa.

The whole idea of that was he wanted to 'feel' the drive, much like how I would love to feel that knife.

Petals.


----------



## elsaesser (Oct 8, 2012)

How about a well balanced workhorse of a 25 or 30 cm chef's knife from an established manufacturer, French, German, Finnish, Spanish, Japanese -- like carbon Sabatiers, or any knife with a full tang & forged bolster that takes a murderous edge and holds it.  A Josephine Baker type of knife may be exciting but not so practical over the longer term.  Nothing against a fling, but then reality prevails -- at least for the less romatically inclined.


----------



## elsaesser (Oct 8, 2012)

Elsaesser said:


> How about a well balanced workhorse of a 25 or 30 cm chef's knife from an established manufacturer, French, German, Finnish, Spanish, Japanese -- like carbon Sabatiers, or any knife with a full tang & forged bolster that takes a murderous edge and holds it. A Josephine Baker type of knife may be exciting but not so practical over the longer term. Nothing against a fling, but then reality prevails -- at least for the less romatically inclined.


Let me clarify : while I count myself among the less romantically inclined in matters concerning sharp kitchen utensils, I am definitely aromatically inclined.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

> How about a well balanced workhorse of a 25 or 30 cm chef's knife from an established manufacturer, French, German, Finnish, Spanish, Japanese -- like carbon Sabatiers, or any knife with a full tang & forged bolster that takes a murderous edge and holds it.


I've got three carbon Sabatier 10" chef knives, and love them all. I've also got a 7" Nogent Sabatier carbon which I bought to use for breaking small fish, and which I also love so much I use it for tasks to which it's entirely unsuited. They're wonderful for what they are, but don't quite rise to the level of "fantasy," even if your fantasies are restricted to the same level of practicality and severely plain aesthetic as mine.

I can see what Chef Petals is getting at, but her fantasy knife leaves me cold. Me no likee -- partly for its over-the-top cosmetics and partly for its impractical and awkward shape. While I admire Mike9's knife, the profile -- something he obviously likes -- is way too flat for me; and while I like the look of exotic wood handles they add extra weight and are one more thing which requires delicate handling. Not _my idea_ of a perfect tool.

Bolster or not, "full tang" or not, knives shorter than 210mm tend to balance behind the pinch point, while knives longer than 270mm tend to balance ahead of it; at least, that is, unless they're handles are counter-weighted like Furi, Global, and Gude/Viking. Unfortunately the counter-weighting makes the knives heavy, and as far as I'm concerned, the lighter the better; still more unfortunately, they're all bunk knives -- especially the Furis. For _most good cutters_, a forward or backward balance point is a fact of life.

Forged bolsters, at least those with full finger guards are something of a PITA. Even though I figured how to deal with them a loooooooooooooooooooong time ago, they're no part of my "fantasy" knives. Not that I won't make an exception for a carbon Sab.

I love my Sabs for their edge taking, easy maintenance, classic looks, character and connection with history but my Konosuke HD 270mm wa-gyuto and 300mm wa-suji are better knives. The Sabs and Konos are about as close to fulfilling my fantasy of perfect knives as anything I've ever tried -- and I've tried a lot of knives. I kinda-sorta want a Masamoto KS, or the Richmond Ultimatum 52100 KS clone, but my knife drawers are already so full.

Is it a good thing or a bad thing when you already have what you most want?

BDL


----------



## jimbo68 (Feb 3, 2012)

BDL, I have been curious about your point of aesthetics vs. utility.  At what point have you stopped purchasing a knife and are now purchasing art?  Seems to me like a lot of fantasy knives fall into the art category.  I missed the WOOT sale of Shun Elite 240 @ $90, but for me that would have been the top of my expectations.  OHTH, I can appreciate a fine layered blade with a mammoth handle, but it would be framed, not used.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Speaking only for myself about my own, personal aesthetic, utility counts far more than appearance.  However, when knives perform more or less equally well -- and there are quite often A LOT of them at any given price point -- you might as well use appearance as the deciding factor.  I happen to favor very simple looking tools, but have no quarrel with people who feel otherwise. 

There are other intangible aesthetic factors besides utility and appearance, too many to list.  Take, by way of a couple of examples, the connection with history you get with a carbon Sabatier, or the connection with individual human industry which comes with a knife handmade by a master craftsman.  Surely those are worth a great deal. 

BDL


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

petalsandcoco said:


> Slick knife Mike. I like the burl. (actually anything made from a burl is very nice) or something made from purple heart * , cocobolo or lignum vitae.
> 
> @ Ordo: The price tag is off the wall, not just that knife but for alot of knives. I would like to drive the Hennessey Venom GT Spyder or the Lamborghini Reventon but its doesn't mean I am going to own them.
> 
> ...


petals,

screw the knife...i like fast cars better! how bout you, me and mr. pacino go for a spin?

as to the knives..i don't care for hard chined anything...boats, wine glasses, or knives....hard chined handles cause callouses in weird places and hard chined blades tend to split food(at least when i have used them).....i do however like chris belgium's knife....ooh lal la!

joey


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hmmmm A tough choice. Not long ago I would have said a Masamoto Honyaki gyuto, However the more I use the Ikkanshi-Tads I think I already have fantasy knives. I'm not sure what spending more would accomplish. I still lean heavily towards Masamoto KS knives which IIR BDL once very appropriately described (IMO) as having a Zen like quality.

Dave


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I guess my current fantasy knife would probably be a Gareth Bull custom gyuto, 240mm in M390 steel.  Imagine a Masamoto KS in M390 with a lot fancier handle and you have a good idea what I'm talking about.  M390 seems to be a game changer for me.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Elsaesser said:


> How about a well balanced workhorse of a 25 or 30 cm chef's knife from an established manufacturer.


Here is an old Lamson Goodnow 10" carbon chef I bought recently. I cleaned up the blade, cut a machi and tang then etched the blade, put a screaming sharp edge on it and made a handle from oak burl with desert ironwood ferrule and core. I rounded the spine and choil while I was at it. The results are a very well balanced knife that cuts like crazy and looks good to boot. I have a 12" Ontario I'm working on next.





  








GEDC0611.JPG




__
mike9


__
Nov 17, 2012












  








GEDC0618.JPG




__
mike9


__
Nov 17, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Cool looking handle. Incredible talent, nice work. 

One of the most beautiful burls I ever saw was Amboyna. 

What I wouldn't do for a knife made of pink ivory, a wood color that can take your heart away. Never saw a knife made with it, maybe it's not possible, or very hard to find.


----------



## jimbo68 (Feb 3, 2012)

I've seen pink ivory handles on knives other than kitchen knives and worked some with the wood.  At one point the claim was made that there were only 6 trees left in the world.  Obviously an overhype as the wood is fairly available and the price is not too bad.  Less than 10 bucks for enough for a knife handle.  It is easy to work but does not stay that pinkish color for long.


----------



## phasedweasel (Apr 7, 2011)

Either one of these. First is a yanagi with the hamon line manipulated to look like the moon rising over Mt. Fuji, with my favorite custom handle option:





  








86493_1_n.jpg




__
phasedweasel


__
Dec 7, 2012








Or a sakimaru (sword tip) takohiki from Konosuke. I would probably never use it, but its looks haunt me (you can tell I have a thing about the handles):





  








1215040558-sakimaru2.JPG




__
phasedweasel


__
Dec 7, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

jimbo68 said:


> I've seen pink ivory handles on knives other than kitchen knives and worked some with the wood. At one point the claim was made that there were only 6 trees left in the world. Obviously an overhype as the wood is fairly available and the price is not too bad. Less than 10 bucks for enough for a knife handle. It is easy to work but does not stay that pinkish color for long.


I would love to have a 8 or 10 inch chef knife with that wood. I didn't know about the the color changing. ( you can't treat the wood with something ?)

One of our members (JackBlack- a very good review) wrote an article on a 9' chef knife and what I think is cool about it is the handle, nice colors. Its great to have a knife that cuts great but to have the handle with the same appeal is a bonus.

@ Phase: nice knives


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Chef Petals,

If it's any comfort, you already have knives better than the New West Fusion 2.0 reviewed by Chef Joe George, aka JackBlack. Chef Joe is a good writer, and clearly a very good cook, but I disagree with him about the knives.

New West knives are okay, but they aren't really all that great compared to a great many other knives for the same ($270 for an 8" knife without dimples, $240 for a 9" knife with dimples) or less money. Unless, that is, you're moving to a New West from a German knife, in which case it's going to feel revolutionary.

But compared to _slightly better than entry level, high-end, Japanese made, western style, French profiled, western handled knives_ like the Kagayaki CarboNext (a steal at $105), Kikuichi TKC ($170), it's barely ordinary; and compared to a western handled laser like knives made by Gesshin Ginga and Konsuke, it's a tub of lard.

The best part of the New West is not the knife itself, but that it represents a new movement in knife making. It's designed and made like Japanese made western style knife, from an alloy which is good as the alloys used in Japanese made, but with better F&F, and made in North America (the Fusion 2.0 is made by Lamson).

FWIW, New West uses a laminated wood handle in which the scales are dyed in different colors for what's called a "frost" effect. It's pretty common in pocket knifes, and I expect you can find other knives with similar handles if you look.

BDL


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

Some beautiful examples, and the older more unusual ones always seem to catch my eye. Doesn't really matter how much attention grabbing "bling" it has as much as an obvious attention to detail and custom design that often come from a hand made product produced by a true craftsman who's heart was obviously part of the process and resulting in a product where profit and quantity did not dictate design, materials, and quality.

Sure I like and enjoy a quality well made production product like the Konosuke HD I currently own and use often as possible, and it was my wish for knife in the past (still can not find anything I do not like about it) but much as it is a well designed excellent performing knife that is beautiful in it's own right it is not in my thoughts a fantasy knife in the same way as some of the custom hand made (in old tradition etc) fully unique knives by custom makers etc that sell for literally thousands more.

But i guess it would be difficult and unfair to compare them, and think of it like the diamond on a piece of jewelry to the diamonds on a high end cutting blade. 

Could it be called functional art lol.

Soon as I read this thread I thought of an old hunting knife I own that was hand made in Germany (though I assume still a production item for its time) called a Puma White Hunter that has never been used. I am sure that if the person who gifted it to me included the original box and paper work it would be someone's fantasy because they seem to sell for insane prices for those from the 50's in pristine condition with all the originals etc, but for me it is just something to be admired and also a reminder of just how quality and workmanship has evolved over the years.

Plus it is cool to own something that is older than i am, and see just how long non stainless carbon steel blades can stay nice and polished looking if well cared for and not actually used lol.

Still its not my fantasy knife because of it's design and lack of function for me.

I am still trying to figure out my true fantasy knife, but if its coming from a genie I would have to think it would be nice to include a well experienced cook on the end of it so I could enjoy its beauty and function as much as a great tasting meal that was prepared by someone besides myself


----------



## nathan kreider (Jul 13, 2012)

Not trying to be all like "I want this knife because it's so expensive", but I really want this knife by Mac.
http://www.macknife.com/kitchen/pro...225-japanese-series-225mm-kakugata-usuba.html


----------



## chefp (Jul 30, 2011)

The knife is only as good as the chef using it.  Better to have a good chef with a lousy knife than a lousy chef with a good knife.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's an old Ontario 12" model 1953 in 1095 carbon I just did a refurb on. I thinned the blade, band sawed a tang and machi and made a handle from black ash and box elder burls. I ground two angles and the cutting edge is @ 3mm wide. It's a big honkin' knife - bigger than the 240mm or 10" gyuto types I'm used to.





  








GEDC0634.JPG




__
mike9


__
Dec 8, 2012












  








GEDC0636.JPG




__
mike9


__
Dec 8, 2012


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

You managed to inlay the burl ? nice work.

@ Lenny: lol I agree, let's call it funtional art. And be careful what you wish for ....just may....


> The best part of the New West is not the knife itself, but that it represents a new movement in knife making. It's designed and made like Japanese made western style knife, from an alloy which is good as the alloys used in Japanese made, but with better F&F, and made in North America (the Fusion 2.0 is made by Lamson).


I didn't know that. The ' frost ' effect is a new term for me as well. I was trying to look for a video on that process but could not find one.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Chef Petals,

Some night when you can't sleep, watch the "Knife Channel" or "Cutlery Corner," and you'll see plenty. In the meantime take a look at this supplier's page to get an idea of the sorts of two, three and even four color laminates which are available for knife makers: http://ajh-knives.com/laminat.html

It seems I was wrong about how common the term "frost" was in terms of describing multi-colored, laminated wood knife handles. All I can say is that there were nights I could not sleep and ended up watching Cutlery Corner and fell victim to red-neck home-schooling. I take full responsibility but refuse to accept any consequences.

I'm buying myself a completely unnecessary knife for Hanukkah, but not from TV. You, on the other hand, NEED a new knife. Inform the appropriate Santa or Hanukkah Harry as the case may be.

Joyeux Noel,

BDL


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

" I take full responsibility but refuse to accept any consequences."

Lmao 

Are you certain you were not by chance a judge.


----------



## phasedweasel (Apr 7, 2011)

aug1017.jpg




__
phasedweasel


__
Dec 11, 2012








Oh. My. God. I forgot about this knife. I have never seen a more beautifully polished mirrored kasumi knife.


----------



## lennyd (Dec 3, 2010)

" @ Lenny: lol I agree, let's call it funtional art. And be careful what you wish for ....just may...."

Have to be aware of that, always 

One thing I will add to the fantasy is how for me at least it is not going to be one of the knives that I often find when searching on the net where I read my way down the spec's thinking I'm looking at a nice limited production knife that could be a nice addition until I reach the bottom & find it is going for $2-3k.

Sorry but thats just nuts, and I think we all could fulfill another more important fantasy with that kind of cash


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I was always curious about these Scimitar looking knives. I picked up an old Dexter and after a good cleaning, a little conversion work and a new handle I'm very satisfied with the result. I can scratch another one off my list - I can also be a Pirate next Halloween - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif





  








GEDC0644.JPG




__
mike9


__
Dec 17, 2012


----------



## alittleuncorkd (Dec 10, 2012)

My Fantasy Knife would be this one from Bob Kramer. Absolutely beautiful! Especially for an Amateur (learned by doing @ home) Chef.





  








kramer knife.jpg




__
alittleuncorkd


__
Dec 18, 2012


----------



## jimbo68 (Feb 3, 2012)

Professional breaking knives have that shape. They work well for breaking down sides into primals.


Mike9 said:


> I was always curious about these Scimitar looking knives. I picked up an old Dexter and after a good cleaning, a little conversion work and a new handle I'm very satisfied with the result. I can scratch another one off my list - I can also be a Pirate next Halloween - /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Those breaking knives and scimitars are also the perfect blade (IMO) for breaking down whole salmon in a heartbeat. I'd never be with out one.

Dave


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd love to own a 270mm Nenox


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

trooper said:


> I'd love to own a 270mm Nenox


maybe not so much after reading this:

http://zknives.com/knives/kitchen/ktknv/nenox/nenoxgy270.shtml


----------



## trooper (Jan 21, 2011)

Rick Alan said:


> maybe not so much after reading this:
> http://zknives.com/knives/kitchen/ktknv/nenox/nenoxgy270.shtml


:-( It is the only knife I've seen that I would buy on looks alone. But another few hundred would get an immersion heater too. Thanks for the link!


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

At least that looks like a very good "old file handle."

Rick


----------



## sparkys44 (Jul 16, 2013)

Just about anything from this page… though the whole matching set would be sweet!!

http://japanesechefsknife.com/Page2.html#KHSeries





  








screen-20.jpg




__
sparkys44


__
Jul 18, 2013


----------

